# Can you egg share more than once?



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

As title really!, if your not successful on the first attempt are you able to egg share again? Thanks


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

You can share up to 3 times depending on how yours and your recipients cycle goes, as long as all goes well with both it will be fine but if you don't get many mature eggs they may recommend you have your own cycle, good luck xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I donated twice, and didn't get that many on the first cycle so had to give them all away, but they did let me share a second time 

Nic
Xx


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey,

By law, you can only donate your eggs up to 10 times so technically you can egg share up to that number but all depends on how well your recipients do...

I am just about to start my 4th egg share.  xx


----------

